# Church interior



## Christie Photo (Dec 12, 2007)

I shot this one last week for the builder.  It will be used in promotional materials.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks good Pete, really gives us a sense of the room.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, Mike!  I did do other angles, but found this one appealing too.  Funny...  we had this on the books for more than a month, but had to hurry out of the room.  Seems the word hadn't filtered down, and the decorating committee was standing by, toes tapping.

I got to work the whole day, shooting other rooms.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 12, 2007)

gotta love the new super churches.
Great picture, but I must say it's a rather boring church.  No colour, or large focal point in the room..


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, that's an impressive interior. Large, airy, bright.  Nicely captured and the angle works well.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 12, 2007)

wow! that's a huge room!


----------



## cloudmorning (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice angle! I've actually never seen a modern church inside, pretty cool.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments!

Same room...  different angle.


----------



## Paul Sabatino (Dec 13, 2007)

wow! very nice.


----------



## craig (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful shot. Was this all ambient light or what is going on here. 

With all due respect to the church. This is the most boring place of worship I have ever seen. 

Love & Bass


----------



## PaulBennett (Dec 14, 2007)

What strikes me is how well lit the room is.  Perhaps you didn't need to alter the existing lighting but you've certainly captured the scene with no dark corners!  Perfectly metered.  Kudos


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 14, 2007)

craig said:


> Beautiful shot. Was this all ambient light or what is going on here.



Thanks again!  Yeah...  all ambient light.  The stage lighting is all on rheostats, so I pulled it down to "just over" the room lighting.  Ummm...  unscrewed a few lights that were too hot.

This is one area where I love digital over film.  I was able to kill the contrast (a lot) in order to get some more detail in the shadows.  I did boost the saturation just a bit after that.

-Pete


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 14, 2007)

Impressive!  As always, Top-notch work Pete!


----------



## guitarmy (Dec 17, 2007)

Great shot(s) Pete. Thumbs up!

All ambient light!? Crazy. Looks really really good. I've seen interior shots not lit this well that had 9 Profoto heads used.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmmm....  looks like I nuked the original link.

Anyway, this is the first piece the client put together from this shoot.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2008)

Lookin' good!  (The shot from the nuked link is the one on the left of the brochure, isn't it? I remember the angle, and the fact you could see the whole cross in it)


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 21, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Lookin' good!  (The shot from the nuked link is the one on the left of the brochure, isn't it? I remember the angle, and the fact you could see the whole cross in it)



Wow.  You have a great memory!  Yes...  that's the view from my original post.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------

